

Ask HN: if you had to recommend one business book... - zxcvvcxz

I'm an engineer with a rather limited business background. I was curious what HN would recommend as the best business books.<p>Cheers.
======
charliepark
I'd be curious to hear others' recommendations, but I've gotten a lot out of
Good to Great, The Innovator's Dilemma, and Natural Capitalism.

If you're starting a startup, I'd recommend The Lean Startup over all of
those, though.

------
mikecane
To "do" business or to realize what you're stepping into?

If the latter, then The Fanciest Dive by Christopher M. Byron. OOP but worth
getting.

